
A Swedish company has overtaken Tesla, already won Lidl as a customer - hocaoglv
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/a-swedish-company-has-quietly-overtaken-tesla---and-already-won-lidl-as-a-customer--/
======
nasso
200 self driving trucks on the roads of sweden in just two years time?

I seriously doubt that. Maybe the technology could be here but I doubt the
legislature will be.

